# Are you Ready for Next Season???



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

I am so stoked for next season, just wish it would come up faster. I just bought a whole new Burton set up. All I want to do is ride it, I've been looking around for protective gear too. I broke my wrist last season and need wrist guards. Everyone should really look into wrist guards, broken wrists happen all the time. Allsportprotection.com has all of that gear if anyone needs any. At least look into getting some wrist guards and also read up on stats of people who wear them and people who don't, your mind may change.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Just don't put your hands out infront of you when you fall. Problem solved.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd give this a solid 9.5/10 on the spam scale. This is good work.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd give this a solid 9.5/10 on the spam scale. This is good work.


I concur! It has a great subject line, theme, and motive without coming across as obnoxious......but its still spam.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

jpb3 said:


> I concur! It has a great subject line, theme, and motive without coming across as obnoxious......but its still spam.


AHAHA they tried being really slick! didnt work pal


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chupacabraman said:


> Just don't put your hands out infront of you when you fall. Problem solved.


Right. And you don't need a helmet -- just don't fall!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Actually, I tend to take a forgiving attitude with spam that's on subject. At least the scum-sucking spammer made an attempt to pick the right location. Not like that moron who keeps posting crappy-phone spam twice a day. (like I'm going to buy from a company that changes its name every 24 hours).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Great equipment review.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Right. And you don't need a helmet -- just don't fall!


I know it's hard at first to learn at first (not putting your hands in front of you when you fall) due to natural instincts... but you'll learn eventually (especially if you break your wrists, you'll learn quick lol)


----------

